# Teamspeak Trafficverbrauch?



## otto110 (26. Januar 2005)

Hi.
Wieviel Traffic saugt eigentlich teamspeak bei dem Codec 12.3 inner Stunde etwa?
Würde mich mal interessieren, nen Kumpel bekam PC Verbot, weil er 90€ draufzahlen musste, da ihm die Telekom statt ner Flatrate nur nen 1,5GB Volumentarif gab   Bemerkte er aber erst mit der letzten Rechnung^^
Weil er hat noch ne Schwester und die meinte, dass TS schuld sei, so bekam er verbot, sie nicht.


----------



## annon11 (31. Januar 2005)

Kommt drauf an wie viel ihr labert.Über Lan (4leutz) haben wir 250mb am tag.So ungefähr.


----------

